# Where are all the doves?



## BillyBa (Jun 26, 2010)

Anyone scouting out by Grand Parkway and 290? Most are saying only a few birds right now


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Whitewings are in my back yard eating corn with the squirrels every afternoon. Usually 25-30 on the power lines taking turns. Hwy 249 and Cypresswood area.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

more whitewings than you could ever imagine here at Hondo...
plenty of mourning at my place, but gotta wait 3 weeks...


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

How is Waller looking? I will be there this weekend. Got a hunt booked for Saturday morning. Bringing my 10 year old daughter on her first hunt. We are both excited.


----------



## BillyBa (Jun 26, 2010)

*Doves*

Every night my power lines are covered with white wings and mourning doves... Could be a one shot limit.... 290/ 1960 area


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I know but I ain't talkin.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

daddyeaux said:


> I know but I ain't talkin.


Awe come on! I want GPS coordinates. Just like I expect out of fishing reports.:rotfl:


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I hear they are all between Winnie and China....


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Not around Shiner, that's for sure!


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

daddyeaux said:


> I know but I ain't talkin.


I'll talk,........I know where thousand upon thousands were this morning.

On the power lines.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I'm at 290 around 2920. I haven't seen squat for whitewings!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Are you south of 90?



kweber said:


> more whitewings than you could ever imagine here at Hondo...
> plenty of mourning at my place, but gotta wait 3 weeks...


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

daddyeaux said:


> I hear they are all between Winnie and China....


I know they weren't there. Went out to China yesterday afternoon and from I-10 to China I only saw 3 birds from 4:30pm- sunset. That's when I made my mind up that I'm not going out today. Gonna wait for real season.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Two dozen plus every evening on my boat lift.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Too much rain. But I found them in fort bend county.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

None in Bryan-College Station area. Talked with a few other folks that hunted tin the Brazos Valley area and nobody had birds. We saw 2 line flyers all morning.


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

Been shredding a ranch out near Freer and they're covered up with doves. Probably 80% whitewing. 

My ranch is 60 miles south and I've seen 1 whitewing in the past few weeks. Everything else is morning and those collared doves.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

Very little action between Katy and Brookshire


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Hunted Hearne yesterday, we shot a collective 25 all day between 6 shooters..... it was beyond slow. Slowest I have ever seen in on the property we hunt. No birds in the Brazos Valley


----------



## RodDog (Feb 11, 2005)

100% guarantee you will see dove at these coordinates 29.701716,-95.404656.
I see them in 25-50 in flocks Monday-Friday around 700a 715a. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

I saw one in Conroe while working and one on the way home in Willis but I think it was the same bird?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Ton out west guys. Drive sux I'm sure but crazy birds out here.


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

Hunted Katy area (Katy Hockley and sharp rd. area) yesterday from 4:30 pm to Sunset. Saw a total of 5 birds of which 2 were within shooting range. came home with 1 bird. my Wife thought it was pretty funny....Did get checked by the Game Wardens. Really nice guys....


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Sealy was the place to be yesterday.
I feel sorry for the folks that are gonna pay $150 to hunt the Warren on Saturday.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I heard good reports from the Sealy area as well.


----------



## GoldFinger (Jul 31, 2013)

It's been good shooting in the Round Rock / Pflugerville area. Opening morning we had a solid number of birds flying around 730am. Limits by 8-815. This morning things were a little different. Nothing really flying until almost 8 (Think a cold front came through). I finished out with 10 by 845 had to leave due to meetings. Bird activity was still picking up


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I was done by 7:30am yesterday north of Sealy....it was awesome.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Lots of shooting just north of Sealy on some of the fields. Unfortunately, ours wasn't one of them.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Ended up with 6 Brother had 11 in Hockley


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

This one must be lost.
I might as well name my place Lonesome Dove.:rotfl:


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Well he does look happy.......


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

Hunted New Braunfels yesterday. Terrible. Worst I have ever seen. Taylor ranch where the other half went had probably 25 with 6 hunters am and pm. Probably saw a third of the birds they normally see. Waiting for a good cold front.


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hunted the Sabinal area with Chris Crocker Outfitting. Hunting was outstanding both days. First day was heavy on the white wings. This morning was a sunflower field with tons of mourning doves. Limited out both mornings, 8:30 to 10 am. When we were driving home this morning, just east of Hondo, we saw the most white wings flying that I have ever seen in one area. It was a dove tornado and then some.


----------



## fritz423b (Jun 17, 2016)

Ouch. Zero on my place in central Texas.


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Dayton was horrible the fields are a sloppy mess, their is one milo field with about 5000 birds in it but know ones hunting them and their just flying around that field and won't leave. We drive all around the NE side of houston and only saw small groups, I think some high pressure and a cold front should get them moving.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

They're thick in Marble Falls.. We put a hurtin' on them this afternoon..


----------



## jimmyjames4900 (Mar 19, 2007)

Rain this evening all around Sealy but birds were flying. Day hunter are thicker than birds I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

jimmyjames4900 said:


> Rain this evening all around Sealy but birds were flying. Day hunter are thicker than birds I think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hunted north of San Felipe with about 40 other guys. We only managed 11 birds between me, my daughter, my buddy, and his son. This was both our kids' first time bird hunting and they had a blast, so that's all that matters.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

DIHLON said:


> Hunted north of San Felipe with about 40 other guys. We only managed 11 birds between me, my daughter, my buddy, and his son. This was both our kids' first time bird hunting and they had a blast, so that's all that matters.


If that picture is where I think it is, you woke my wife up this morning, she's pretty mad about that..

I'll make a stab at it this afternoon, lot more birds coming in as the weekend goes on..


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

dwilliams35 said:


> If that picture is where I think it is, you woke my wife up this morning, she's pretty mad about that..
> 
> I'll make a stab at it this afternoon, lot more birds coming in as the weekend goes on..


We weren't close to any houses, but there were a few guys that were.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

DIHLON said:


> We weren't close to any houses, but there were a few guys that were.


. The sound carries a long way out here... It's not that bad now, but when the air gets cold and dense during duck season, it can be pretty loud.. I know they weren't anywhere near me, you were probably close to a half mile from me as the crow flies..assuming, of course, I'm right on the location of the picture. A good friend of mine owns that land.


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

tons of them up here in the panhandle . they will move on down soon .


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cool pic Dihlon. 

Two hunts two limits but it was hot as hell. Zero wind and bull gnats are extremely bad this year for some reason.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Hunted plowed sunflower and maize fields North of Marlin over the weekend. 20 birds to be had between 3 shooters..... Sad sad sad. No birds


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

patwilson said:


> Are you south of 90?


 yeah Pat, my place is so of 90...
mourning dove only, and there's alot now 
but that can change fast....and the local birds move out if we get a front thru...
but at Hondo the whitewings were as good as I've ever seen them...
clouds of them...
we had a couple-3 good shoots right next to town....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Bellair/ Medical center is loaded with white-wings!


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

Only got six this weekend saw about 20 birds all weekend in houston county ,had a great hunt my dog skye 13 months retrieved all six her first dove hunt


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

If someone could rotate the pict i would be greatful my kids are not home


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Done*

Here ya go. Good looking dog.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Eastern Frio County*

We made it down to our place Friday, almost a month since we were there last. I think we had ten inches of rain in that period maybe more. Prior to that we had about a forty day dry spell with 100 degree+ temps. The native sunflowers that were abundant in that area were almost dead before all this rain and now you can't find a sunflower. Miles and miles of grass, thick waist high buffel grass and very few doves, at least on my place and the surrounding areas near Bigfoot. I didn't make it into Pearsall to check out the planted sunflowers right outside of town but if I was a betting person I would bet there will be a mass of doves there. We passed a big patch of goatweed outside of Charlotte that had a zillion doves sitting on the high wires so I know there are still birds it's just what kind of groceries you have for them to bring them in. I will be doing my bird hunting right behind my barn right after I shred about two acres.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Wado, Ihope all them doves are nesting in those sunflowers outside of Pearsall. I will be there in a couple weeks.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Went opening day this last week to Herberts preserve for the first time with my wife and her friend. First time dove hunting for both of them and was hoping they'd both get a shot at their first doves. Hunted till noon with only 4 dove seen anywhere around us. Ended up skunked, but at least I had the best looking hunting partners on the field.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

kweber said:


> yeah Pat, my place is so of 90...
> mourning dove only, and there's alot now
> but that can change fast....and the local birds move out if we get a front thru...
> but at Hondo the whitewings were as good as I've ever seen them...
> ...


Agreed. Yesterday morning, 45 minutes or so because 95% were wearing oxygen mask on the way out. Settled down and patiently took out the last ten or so.

Daddyeux. I guess there is a difference between a custom Kickeez and a taped $10 Limbsaver huh. Lol. I still had her gun in my case from Saturday's hunt and never really paid attention to how worn out that one is I guess. I guess I should also ask what's a good pad in the $50-75 range as I'd have to buy her three or so of them and $135 ain't gonna happen unless they're interchangeable and she'd only need one.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*South Zone Opener*



daddyeaux said:


> Wado, Ihope all them doves are nesting in those sunflowers outside of Pearsall. I will be there in a couple weeks.


You should be ok, we shredded my place back in June and there was plenty of birds they just ain't at my place now. I cannot believe how fast the grass took my field. I got a call a week ago from the rancher running cows on my place that he opened the gates and let twenty five head in to graze and from the looks of it could hold some more. I talked to my cousin but he has been held up in San Antonio on his house remodel and then all the rain came so he hadn't been down to his place in weeks also. He did make it down this past week but I didn't get up with him and haven't caught Steve to shoot the bull with him either. Anyhow, I guess I will pack my scattergun and see if I can bust a couple of doves, or make some noise. Maybe it will run some of these dang rats off that are thriving in the grass. With any luck I will try and ride up to the camp that weekend. Wado


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

shooter said:


> here ya go. Good looking dog.


thanks you shooter ,sent you some green


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

West. North. East. And south ... but for real.


----------

